# Where the big boys play



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Check out this great catch from deep within the Florida Middle Grounds, Florida Fisherman, Hubbard's Marina. 
(Tried to post a detailed description. Per this forum guidelines, I cut it down to nothing...still said too big???)
You should be able to get a pretty good idea as to how good the trip was from the pictures & video. Sorry, I tried. Bob H. 


One P.M. the Friendly Fisherman returns from a 1/2 day trip. Big strings of delicious tasting grunts looks really interesting:











Leaving Madeira Beach behind:









Kings & mackerel were caught on the way out:









Joe gives a 'how too' seminar:









Food section:
French toast for breakfast:









Ice cold water melon on a hot day:









Bread pudding was great:









Snapper section:
Mangrove snapper:
Chuck: 









Scott:









Bob H.:









Red snapper:



















Chuck:











Craig Scott:


















Justin:









Gag grouper, King fish:










Gerald Simon:


















Tim Blake:









Red grouper, king fish:

Joe:



















Dave:


















Will (king fish) & justin:



















Chuck:










Justin (red grouper), Kaije AJ:










Craig Scott:









Kaije Guynn is proud of his tuna:












*We had these by early afternoon:*










Nice Kitty mitchell grouper:










Sunday morning, the Florida Fisherman approaches Madeira Beach:












Will & his better half:










This is without gag grouper & ARS:























Sunday morning 1/2 day boat:

Captain Eddie leads us to the fish:










Their they are:



















Proud:



















Steve feeds us:










Nice catch:



























*Check out the video. The Friendly Fisherman returns from a 1/2 day trip. *
*We move the early morning catch around to make sure all fish are kept in the best possible condition. We want fresh, cold, fish.*
*Check out all the battles.*
*The 'deep where the big boys play' fish are distributed.*
*The Florida Fisherman, just in from 200 + feet of water, fishes for grunts within the sight of land:*


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Im sorry... I accidentally clicked on this thread. Not noticing Horbison until too late.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like that was a very nice trip. That is the way it should be.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup1: 
Snatch it: Thank you sir! It was indeed an 'amazing' experience.
Oysterman: Nice to have you aboard, if even by accident.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Im sorry... I accidentally clicked on this thread. Not noticing Horbison until too late.



I don't get it??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine job, sir.

Y'all are doing well down there.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thank you, sir!*

:thumbup:
Originally Posted by *oysterman*  
_Wirelessly posted_

_Im sorry... I accidentally clicked on this thread. Not noticing Horbison until too late_

_I don't get it! Neither does anyone else. _

_"Fine job, sir._

_Y'all are doing well down there":_

_Thank you sir. The Florida Middle Grounds continues to produce. Sir, differently from your area, the Grounds are 100 miles from Madeira Beach, Florida. We seldom see another boat the entire weekend. And, best of all, the long liners are banned from the Middle Grounds. We are looking forwards to a very good ARS season. We, on the Florida Fisherman, go for 39 hours, as such, we can legally keep a two day limit. _
_Hopefully, you too will do well. Bob H. _


----------

